# Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ram //



## Stiller_Meister (27. Mai 2009)

Räume gerade mein Zimmer um und endecke dabei so ein paar alte Schätzchen, die ich aber (auch aus Platzmangel) endlich loswerden will!
Das wären wie schon im Titel beschrieben:

Mainboard: ASUS A8N SLI Premium (Retail), dürfte eig. alles an Zubehör dabei sein
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+, am liebsten direkt mit dem Mainboard (Bezeichnung: ADA3700DAA5BN)
RAM: Corsair 2x1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram 4-4-4-12 (Bezeichnung: Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4), mein persönlicher Tipp, echt super Speicher, kauft ihn bevor ich mir überlege ihn doch noch weiter zu benutzen!   
GPU: XFX Geforce 8800GTS 320MB (Retail)
GPU: Elsa Erazor 3 LT (bulk)
USB WLAN Stick: Netgear WG111v2 (bulk)
WLAN PCI Karte: TRENDnet TEW-423PI(retail)


Würde alles bei Ebay landen, es sei denn jemand schreit relativ schnell "Hier! ich! ICH!", dann einigen wir uns auf nen guten Preis und gut is! 

Sodele


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Der-Kai (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 27.05.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RAM: Corsair 2x1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram 4-4-4-12 (Bezeichnung: Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4), mein persönlicher Tipp, echt super Speicher, kauft ihn bevor ich mir überlege ihn doch noch weiter zu benutzen!



Wieviel?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 28.05.2009 06:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Preisvorstellung?


Für was?
Hab bis jetzt nochnicht nachgeguckt was das Zeug Wert ist, macht einfach nen faires Angebot und ich bin dabei! 

@Der-Kai
Hm, die Dinger kosten ~30€+Porte neu, wie wäre es mit 20€incl. Porto?

Wobei ich da mal direkt die Päckchenverschickfreudigen hier fragen muss:

Seh ich dass richtig, dass ich für jetzt z.B. die Rams nen Päckchen verschicken muss, was bei der Post 3,90 und bei Hermes 4,00 Porto kostet? Und stellen die das Päckchen oder muss ich das auchnoch kaufen? Hab bisher noch sogut wie nix verschickt!


----------



## Der-Kai (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 28.05.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> @Der-Kai
> Hm, die Dinger kosten ~30€+Porte neu, wie wäre es mit 20€incl. Porto?
> 
> Wobei ich da mal direkt die Päckchenverschickfreudigen hier fragen muss:
> ...



Für Verpackunsmaterial muss man leider selbst aufkommen (Deswegen heisst es bei sowas auch immer "Plus Porto * und Versand*  )
Wobei zwei RAM-Riegel kein Päckchen erfordern, wenn Du die in Antistatikfolie in einen Polsterumschlag steckst und zusätzlich noch mit etwas Küchenkrepp o.Ä. ausstopfst, kann man das auch als Brief, maximal Großbrief verschicken, was bei der Post zwischen 0,55 und 1,45 € bedeutet.
Sagen wir 15 € inkl. wenn Du's als Brief schickst?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 28.05.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 28.05.2009 06:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du musst natürlich selber einen karton usw. besorgen. 

und bei hermes is das sogar ein richtiges paket für den preis (paket = versichert und wird prsönlich abgegeben - ein päckhen wird ggf. einfach vor den briefkasten/in den flur gelegt)

RAM kannst du aber auch in nem luftpolster-brief versenden, wenn das für den käufer o.k ist. mach halt um das RAM zusätzlich noch ne papphüle oder so, zB zwei pappstreifen doppelt so groß wie ein reigel, uvon jeder seite einer auf den riegel und dann mit tesa zusammenkleben.  - bis 2cm höhe kostet das bei der post 1,44€. ich würde den brief dann aber direkt am schaltr abgeben mit der bitte, ihn direkt vorsichtig abzustempeln, damit das nicht bei der sortierung durch ne maschine passiert.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

@Herb
Danke für die Infos, bin da echt nochnen Newbe. 

@Kai
Ganz ehrlich: Da wären mir die Rams zu schade für den Preis! Der einzige Grund warum ich die Verkauf ist nur, dass ich aktuell 2x2GB Ram drin habe und mir 6GB Ram absolut keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil geben würden.
15€ incl. Porto *und Versand*  kämen mir da wirklich "unter Wert" verkauft vor.
15€ für die Rams + das Geld was für den Versand fällig wird (du kannst dir aussuchen wie es versendet werden soll) wäre schon wirklich "Unterkante Oberlippe".


----------



## pr0gam3r (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Was soll dein WLAN-Stick kosten?


----------



## Der-Kai (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 28.05.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 15€ für die Rams + das Geld was für den Versand fällig wird (du kannst dir aussuchen wie es versendet werden soll) wäre schon wirklich "Unterkante Oberlippe".


Deal. Pack sie in einen Polsterbrief und ich nehm sie


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				pr0gam3r am 28.05.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll dein WLAN-Stick kosten?


10 Euronen inklusive Porto bei Polsterbrief!

@Kai
Deal. Ich kontaktiere dich Morgen nachdem ich bei der Post war und weiss was Versand insgesamt kostet!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 28.05.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 28.05.2009 06:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aaaaaah, zu spät. Wollte ne Preisvorstellunf für alles zusammen.   
Naja, nu is zu spät.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

an alle und an Pr0gam3r

Hab gerad den WLAN USB Stick nochmal getestet, und bemerkt, dass es der WG111 ist, und nicht der WG111v2 wie beschrieben!

Also, *kein* v2 am Ende des USB Sticks, sondern der ganz normale WG111


----------



## Der-Kai (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 28.05.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai
> Deal. Ich kontaktiere dich Morgen nachdem ich bei der Post war und weiss was Versand insgesamt kostet!



Perfekt. Alles weitere dann per PM.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Kann man mal eine Preisvorstellung für die Graka haben und eventuell Link zum Produkt oder sonstwie weitere Infos.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Batze am 01.06.2009 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man mal eine Preisvorstellung für die Graka haben und eventuell Link zum Produkt oder sonstwie weitere Infos.


Welche von den beiden meinste denn?
Link kann ich dir geben, ist jetzt aber auch nicht so schwer den Namen zu kopieren und in Google einzufügen!


----------



## Batze (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 02.06.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Batze am 01.06.2009 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die meine ich
GPU: XFX Geforce 8800GTS 320MB (Retail)

Gegoogelt hab ich natürlich auch. Allerdings gibt es von der 8800gts 320 einfach zu viele die sich  auch im preis mächtig unterscheiden.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Batze am 02.06.2009 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meine ich
> GPU: XFX Geforce 8800GTS 320MB (Retail)
> 
> Gegoogelt hab ich natürlich auch. Allerdings gibt es von der 8800gts 320 einfach zu viele die sich  auch im preis mächtig unterscheiden.



Sowie es scheint, vertreibt XFX die "normale" 8800GTS 320MB nichtmehr, nurnoch die "Fatal1ty" Version davon, die übertaktet ist! (Siehe hier)

Die die ich hier habe ist eine ganz normale, standart 8800GTS 320MB. Nicht übertaktet (500Mhz GPU, 800Mhz Speicher), wurde auch von mir nie übertaktet, lief auch immer prima! Hab mir jetzt nur ne neue GraKa gegönnt, daher kann die jetzt weg.

Hat mir so 80€ zzgl. Versandkosten vorgestellt.

Wenn du ernsthaftes interesse hast, kann ich ja mal ein paar Fotots von der Karte und von der Verpackung machen.


Grüße
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber für 80€ bekomm ich die überall.
Hätte ja sein können das das ein schönes Schnäpchen ist.   
Auch bräuchte ich die eh nur für einen Zweitrechner und da sind mir 80€ zu viel.
Wirste aber bestimmt noch los.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Alles klar! 

Was mich nur kurz interessieren würde:
Was heißt für 80€ bekommste die überall?
Wenn ich bei Preisvergleichen suche, sind die allerbilligsten immer klar über 100€, und ich glaube nicht dass da der Einzenhandel billiger ist?


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 03.06.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar!
> 
> Was mich nur kurz interessieren würde:
> Was heißt für 80€ bekommste die überall?
> Wenn ich bei Preisvergleichen suche, sind die allerbilligsten immer klar über 100€, und ich glaube nicht dass da der Einzenhandel billiger ist?



Ich meine natürlich im Gebrauchtsektor.
Aber auch neu kostet die Karte mit 320MB nicht mehr weit über 100€.


----------



## d-Fame (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

Neu kostet eine MEHR als doppelt so schnelle ATI 4770 80€ 
Die Verbraucht dazu weniger Strom, ist Kühler, wolmöglich leiser, unterstützt direct x 10, braucht nur Single Slot, Ist viel Zukunftssicherer usw. usw.

Wenn du 80€ für CPU + Mainboard + 8800 zusammen bekommst kannst du zufrieden sein.


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe: Athlon 64 3700+ // ASUS A8N SLI Premium // Corsair 2x1Gb DDR2 800Mhz Ra*

was willstn für den speicher und der 88gts


----------

